# Adding a new chimney on an existing house



## Desdevinc (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum here so take it easy on me.

I bought a house a year ago. The house was built in 2001 with 2x6 construction, 1/2" sheathing and vinyl siding. The house does not have a chimney. The contractor skimped out and installed a powervent for the boiler and the previous owners rarely serviced the boiler and the side of the house was black!

My intention is to install a 3 flue brick chimney on the side of the house and core drill through the foundation, tapping into the new flue for the boiler. Additionally, I intend to install a wood boiler later down the line as well as a wood stove on the first floor (hence 3 flues). I had a mason quote me $7500 for a three flue chimney. That quote was for a 42' chimney, I would do the footing, remove and re-install the siding & fascia. He would tie in the roofing. I asked him about proper airspace and he said no airspace is required on the outside of a building using solid brick or block. I told him I would think about it but that answer made me to never call him back.

With CMU block & brick experience, I may decide to install the chimney myself. However, based off of research, 1" of airspace is needed between combustibles, in this case, the sheathing. My question is, is there a material that can be placed between the chimney and the sheathing at the ends of the chimney to avoid having a 1" gap? Thanks.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

First of all this site is for professionals. You will get better assistance at the DIY chatroom.

Second of all, I'd be wary of a mason who would do a 42' tall, 3 flue chase and chimney for $7500... unless you live in China somewhere.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> Second of all, I'd be wary of a mason who would do a 42' tall, 3 flue chase and chimney for $7500... unless you live in China somewhere.


or unless he shows up naked and has an okie drawl.


----------



## ave (Feb 20, 2011)

I was thinkin maybe it was a typo and it was a 24' chimney. Even then I thought $7500 for a three flue was cheap. Even for the okie who was plannin on waitin for the price of those used boxers to get to a dime.:whistling


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am confused. 

Why a chimney when it appears youonly maY HAVE A PROBLEM, with the current system.

Most HVAC systems today do not use a chimney.


----------



## Desdevinc (Mar 19, 2011)

Without getting too far into details, I want a 3 flue chimney for a wood burning stove, a wood burning boiler and for the oil boiler. I could have 3 class A's installed and make a chase but for asthetics, I prefer masonry. Besides, the direct vent is a dirty system, I've been told the blower goes every 5 years, and there's a strong smell of fumes in the upstair bedrooms (above the boiler vent) whenever the windows are open.

I don't know if I'm going to do it myself. But, I want it done correctly. I want to know the ruling, whether 1" airspace is required and what's the proper way to make that 1" gap watertight...


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Desde, I don't know where you are located, but a couple things. When your mason said there wasn't an airspace needed, he may be right. In MA, where I work, and exterior chimney _can be_ laid up right to the sheathing. I do not do that, and have never liked that....I will keep 2" generally until I get up to the rake (or cricket) and then corbel out to the sheathing at that point. Now, where the brick or stone meet on the sides, I will be fairly tight.....but in between, I'll keep 2". There are a couple of ways to make this area watertight.....I've posted some pics here before with the method I use, a lot of our rain comes with 50 mph winds, so we need to go the extra bit. You can just ask a good builder in your area for a common, effective treatment. So, you _can_ go to the sheathing, you can leave air.....you don't need to add anything else.....You could, it's just not necessary....NEXT// That price is awfully low, although maybe your mason hijacked a truck, I don't know. Or he pays his help 6 bucks an hour.......Just check his work. Good luck!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

